# شرشف الحمولة والصلاة روعة



## e3lania (23 يونيو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يتوفر اسدالات (شراشف صلاة 
من القطن الطبيعي 
نقشات محتشمة وتصاميم واسعة مريحة 
يلبس على الرأس مثل العباءة التي توضع على الرأس 
يتوفر نوعين 
نوع ستريتش 






ياتي جهة الرأس والاكمام ستريتش بلون سادة 

وسعر هذا النوع 45 ريال 



والنوع الاخر كلوش 






يلبس مثل العباءة على الرأس الا انه مغلق من جهة الامام 
مما يجعله ثابت على الرأس 

والكثير من النساء يلبسنه في بيوتهم وعند الحمايل 

لانه اكثر مرونة من الشرشف العادي القصير والمفتوح 

يعتبر هذا اكثر ستر لانه طويل وواسع ويكفي حتى لتغطية الوجه وقت الضرورة 

وسعر هذا النوع 50 ريال 


التوصيل في الرياض بزيادة 20 ريال للسائق 

الشحن خارج الرياض عبر زاجل 
35 ريال 

للطلب 





00966505678580

حسابي في تويتر 
بوتيك النجمة

يتوفر لدينا ايضا يونيفورمات جملة ومفرق موديلات حديثة


يرجى اعتماد الارقام المرفقة او التواصل معي على تويتر لانه اسرع وسيلة للتواصل

تواجدي في المنتديات غير دائم 


انتهى الاعلان 

---------------------------

*


----------



## e3lania (7 فبراير 2013)

*رد: شرشف الحمولة والصلاة روعة*

*
اللهم صلى على محمد وصحبه وسلم 
.
.
.
.
.
.

للرفع 
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع

.*


----------



## e3lania (1 مارس 2013)

*رد: شرشف الحمولة والصلاة روعة*

احدث منتجات المقاسات الكبيرة 
تفضلوا بزيارتنا 
بوتيك النجمة متخصصون بالاحجام الكبيرة



​


----------



## e3lania (17 مايو 2013)

*رد: شرشف الحمولة والصلاة روعة*

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فرصة نشر الكتروني لاعلانك في المنتديات 
*
احدث العروض 
نشر اعلانك في 40 منتدى اعلاني 
بـ 500 ريال فقط
النشر خلال 3 ساعات *

عينة من الاعمال الاحترافية في التسويق الالكتروني
http://www.youtube.com/user/trafficupchannel?feature=watch
التسويق الالكتروني
*تجدني دائما على الواتس اب *

* 0505678580*


​


----------



## e3lania (17 مايو 2013)

*رد: شرشف الحمولة والصلاة روعة*

اسعد الله اوقاتكم 

التسويق والنشر الالكتروني والتواجد المكثف في المنتديات الاعلانية اصبح من افضل الوسائل التسويقية

في حال رغبتكم بخدمة النشر الالكتروني في المنتديات الاعلانية يوجد عرض مخفض للنشر في 40 منتدى مقابل 500 ريال 



اذا رغبتم التواصل على الواتس اب 0505678580

ابو محمد 
المملكة العربية السعودية - الرياض 
تسويق ونشر الكتروني احترافي​


----------



## e3lania (1 يونيو 2013)

*رد: شرشف الحمولة والصلاة روعة*

للرفع
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع​


----------

